# JUS SHOWING OFF SOME OF MY TATTOO WORK.



## SILVERSTAR (May 16, 2011)

Are there any other tat artists on this forum?


----------



## dmarcus (May 17, 2011)

Very nice job...


----------



## coreyc (May 17, 2011)

Nice I'm not an artist just a collector of ink  How long have you been doing it?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 17, 2011)

ive been drawing prolly since ninja turtles were around but i ve been tattooing for about seven years and this isnt my most recent work i jus had all my new picsare on my camera. I have alotta good work out there i dont kno why i put those old pics up................


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 17, 2011)

BY THE WAY IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEE NEWER WORK OF MINE WHICH IS ADVANCED INCREDIDABLY THEN YOU CAN LOOK UP MY FACEBOOK PAGE. Jus put tfo or i may ignore.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 17, 2011)

Nice work. Little far otherwise I would be contacting you for my next one due this summer.


----------



## coreyc (May 17, 2011)

SILVERSTAR said:


> BY THE WAY IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEE NEWER WORK OF MINE WHICH IS ADVANCED INCREDIDABLY THEN YOU CAN LOOK UP MY FACEBOOK PAGE. Jus put tfo or i may ignore.



What do go by on FB ?


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 17, 2011)

i think you can find me by searching my email [email protected] or search me by name on facebook Daryl DeWeese Jr.......

no doubt snakeeyes i could use the biz right about now,i work trades for jus about anything worth money,that is if the person wanting a tat has no money which lately seems to be the problem,IVE HAD TO ADAPT TO THE TIMES,its hard out here,i gotta feed myself and my sri lankan stars and my many species of frog and toad.LOL


----------



## ChiKat (May 17, 2011)

Very nice!! I just got my first tattoo a few months ago...I really admire all of you talented tattoo artists!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 17, 2011)

*WILL WORK FOR TORTS*


----------



## AslInterpreter (May 20, 2011)

I am NOT an artist, but my best friend Blake is. he owns several shops around KC. I have close to 100 hours all together on my body suit. i will try and post some pics.


----------



## Laura (May 20, 2011)

wow.. that is a nice mural.. i think Id rather have it on the wall so I could see it tho.. 
No offense.. its just so beutiful.. and in aplace you cant see..


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 20, 2011)

I CAN DIG THE SHARK AND THE DIVER!!!!!!!!!! I LIKE YOUR WORK DONT GET ME WRONG BUT MY STYLE IS MORE BLACK AND GREY YA KNOW,IVE ALWAYS BEEN FREELANCE,SO I DO MORE OF MY OWN ART.


----------

